# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Trẻ em hôm nay thế giới ngày mai .... Chiến dịch " one by one "

## thuytmbn

*“ Trẻ em hôm nay, thế giới ngày mai…”,* hãy ủng hộ và hưởng ứng cho chiến dịch vì trẻ em Việt Nam One By One. Năm 2011, chiến dịch One By One sẽ phối hợp với tổ chức phẫu thuật nụ cười Operation Smile, tài trợ phẫu thuật miễn phí cho trẻ em hở môi, hở hàm ếch và dị tật bẩm sinh trên khắp VN tập trung tại Hà Nội và TPHCM.
Chương trình tại Hà Nội sẽ bắt đầu từ 17/10 - 21/10, hãy đồng hành cùng chương trình tại trang http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Chiến-dịch-vì-trẻ-em-One-By-One-của-Amway-Việt-Nam/128520213914225 
Và hãy chia sẻ cảm xúc của bạn với video clip rất cảm động nhằm cổ động cho chiến dịch One By One tại http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ducp6Rg8W78 
Hãy truyền đi các thông tin về chương trình đến mọi người thân quen của bạn, điều đó sẽ giúp tạo cơ hội cho nhiều trẻ em Việt Nam được cứu giúp.
Cám ơn tấm lòng của các bạn.

----------

